# Gelcoat pigment



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

View attachment 7322


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

thank you sir!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

rhettstark said:


> thank you sir!!


I googled how to mix seafoam green and that is cake icing!


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

i had found forum similar but guy said to add red and I thought that was kinda odd, I may stick with a blue just in case


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Won't it be cheaper to just buy the color you want instead of buying several different colors to mix yourself?


----------



## rhettstark (Aug 13, 2014)

yobata, with work discount I was able to order pigments for $8, same place wanted $300 for a premixed gallon of gelcoat


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is no formula that will get you a color that matches what is on there. The only way is by trial and error. Unless you are looking to make a gallon to cover the entire hull. If that is the case then the formula above will get you close and then tweak from there.


----------

